

Ask HN: Review my startup, touchvu.com  - RayPTouchVu

Hi HN Community,<p>I'm interested in collecting any and all feedback regarding our startup, TouchVu.  TouchVu allows users to create a website with 1-click using their Facebook business page.  Currently we are operating in public beta and feedback is generally positive.  
I'd appreciate any feedback you may have.<p>Thanks :)
======
dragonbonheur
About SEO. Normally, when a business creates a Facebook page, they tend to
include links that point towards their business sites or their blog so that
they can avoid duplicate content. Facebook notes tend to get high rankings
(link juice) on Google as well. How do you prevent duplicate content while
giving link juice to your clients' web presence and not get that diverted to
Facebook?

------
bernardjhuang
Sounds interesting! best of luck :]

